# MYD-Datei - wie öffnen?



## eryakaas (11. August 2004)

Hallo liebe Leute,

mein Kollege hat ein Anwendung erstellt, die MySQL als Datenbank benutzt. Über ein Webinterface erstellte Einträge wurden in einer Datei namens user.myd gespeichert. Womit kann man eine solche Datei sinnvoll öffnen, um überflüssige und Testeinträge zu löschen? Das Webinterface bietet keine Löschfunktion an. - Dass die Daten wirklich drinstehen, weiß ich, weil ich mit nem Texteditor reingeschaut habe; zum Bearbeiten ist das natürlich keine Lösung.

Ich selbst habe keine Ahnung von MySQL, möchte die ganze Anwendung wirklich nur benutzen.

Falls euch zum Beantworten noch Angaben fehlen, von denen ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht weiß, dass es sie überhaupt gibt :-D, dann sagt mir bitte, welche.

Besten Dank!


----------



## German (11. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von eryakaas _
> *mein Kollege hat ein Anwendung erstellt, die MySQL als Datenbank benutzt. Über ein Webinterface erstellte Einträge wurden in einer Datei namens user.myd gespeichert. Womit kann man eine solche Datei sinnvoll öffnen, um überflüssige und Testeinträge zu löschen? Das Webinterface bietet keine Löschfunktion an.*


Bist Du sicher, daß Dein Kollege das nicht bewußt gemacht hat?

Direkt in der .myd würd ich mal gar nix machen, Du läufst Gefahr die ganze DB zu schrotten.

Testeinträge löschen kannst Du z.B. mit phpMyAdmin, ist auch ein Webinterface.



> Ich selbst habe keine Ahnung von MySQL


Dann warte lieber bis Dein Kollege wieder da ist


----------



## eryakaas (12. August 2004)

Lieber German,

immerhin hat mich deine Antwort ermutigt, es noch einmal selbst zu probieren. Auf dem Rechner meines !ehemaligen! Kollegen fand ich das Programm MySQL Front, was wohl denselben Zweck erfüllt wie das von Dir empfohlene. Damit hab ich genau das hinbekommen, was ich wollte: eine ordentlich angezeigte Tabelle, mit der man ordentlich Einträge bearbeiten kann. 
Hast ja grundsätzlich Recht mit Deinem Rat zur Vorsicht, aber ich wollte wirklich nicht wild in Dateien herumwursten, darum frag ich ja vorher ;-)

Danke, eryakaas


----------

